# Homemade hay feeder



## SuperChemicalGirl

We had a wire hay feeder that was causing (or allowing) the goats to waste an incredible amount of hay. Every week I'd pull up at least one big wheelbarrow full of wasted hay from the ground. 

Boyfriend made this after hearing me complain about it multiple times. It has holes around it and underneath, but for some reason they're not wasting as much hay. 

I open the top of it daily and stir it around, but the half a bale of hay I put in there a week ago is just now needing replacement!!! 

I still think they're getting plenty of hay. I did throw a couple flakes in this week (when it was really cold) onto the ground for bedding, and I know they ate half of that, so it's hard to tell actual usage from the feeder, but I know the waste has been cut significantly.


----------



## alsea1

I like that. And you can wash it really good if need be. 
I could even build that.  
Hmmm


----------



## Fluffygal

That is clever use of a storage container.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

This is a great idea.


----------



## Isthelifeforme

What a fantastic idea!  I've been needing another hay feeder.  I had an idea last year that I built but it hasn't gone as well as I hoped.  First they kept knocking it over so I chained it to the ceiling but they still waste a lot of it.

Your idea solves all of those problems!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

What did he use to cut the holes?  They look like perfect circles.


----------



## Stacykins

What diameter did you make the holes? 

BTW, OP likely used a hole saw , which is attached to a drill.


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl

5 inch hole saw. If you have a Dremel and a coffee container and a sharpie though you'd probably be just fine. BF likes his toys.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

SuperChemicalGirl said:
			
		

> 5 inch hole saw. If you have a Dremel and a coffee container and a sharpie though you'd probably be just fine. BF likes his toys.


I like toys.....


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl

If anyone wants pictures of the inside, I can take some tomorrow. Let me know. It's held up with a 2x4 to the wall through the backing.


----------



## OneFineAcre

This is very clever.

I went an bought 45 gallon storage container today at Walmart to experiment with

Mine has a couple of issues tht I need to address, but I have it with the goats now and it's working.  I think I need to make my holes smaller and for my situation a couple of other modifications

 But, I will be working on this some more next weekend.  Will post some pics then.

And, FYI when you mark your hole with a magic marker and can, you can cut the holes with a razor  utility type knife.  Be careful though.


----------



## Eric

I really like that idea. I think I will make one out of ply-wood and 2x4. I think on the inside i will slope the back towards the front so that the loose hay at the end will move forward.  I bet there will be a lot less waste than your standard style feeder. So keep us posted on how it works and if you would change anything.


----------



## honeymeadows

Very cute idea. How exactly is the 2x4 supporting it?  Half a bale is heavy.


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl

I'll have to take a picture but basically there's a 2x4 that runs across the inside back/top of the bucket which is screwed into the wall. 

I'm still stirring the contents in the evening - still plenty of hay in it. This is GREAT.


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl

There's a 2x4 that spans the top back of the feeder, another one on the outside. 






This is toenailed into the wall. 





The bottom rests on a 2x4 attached to the wall. This 2x4 was originally put on the wall to hold up feeders. 










Hope these help.


----------



## Valntyn

Hi SCG 

Having used your tote hay feeder for a few months now, do you have any updated comments about how much you like it/hate it/changed it? We're trying to find a better solution for the waste and I really liked this idea of yours! Thanks in advance for a reply!


----------



## terrilhb

Very nice


----------



## bjjohns

I like this, especially as an isolation or birthing pen solution. Thanks!


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl

Valntyn said:
			
		

> Hi SCG
> 
> Having used your tote hay feeder for a few months now, do you have any updated comments about how much you like it/hate it/changed it? We're trying to find a better solution for the waste and I really liked this idea of yours! Thanks in advance for a reply!


Unfortunately you picked a bad day to respond. One of my goats died a terrible death Thursday night. I will be getting rid of my other goat tomorrow. 

That being said, the feeder worked really well until about 6 weeks ago then somehow they figured out how to waste hay again like crazy. So we raised it up (because they had grown). That reduced waste a bit, but there was still a large amount of waste. We were going to raise it again a few inches but that point is moot, now. We had no other changes to it or plans for changes at the time.


----------



## Valntyn

SuperChemicalGirl said:
			
		

> Unfortunately you picked a bad day to respond. One of my goats died a terrible death Thursday night. I will be getting rid of my other goat tomorrow.


Oh, I'm SO sorry!!


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl

Valntyn said:
			
		

> SuperChemicalGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you picked a bad day to respond. One of my goats died a terrible death Thursday night. I will be getting rid of my other goat tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm SO sorry!!
Click to expand...

It's okay. You didn't know. 

Now that Amos has been gone 3 days I'm sad and realize I miss him. I've been trying to find a doeling to get and then bring Amos back. I never paid for my goats originally (but a free goat isn't exactly FREE... you all know that!) but I am absolutely shocked that a Nubian doeling is going for $400 around here.


----------

